# A Must-Have For Summer



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

🤣🤣🤣🤣 These will go great with those lawn shoes you've been eyeballin'. 👀


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

In all seriousness, if they keep chiggers away I'm in.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

UHHHHHH that's a big fat negative for me


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Talstar is your friend


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

JayGo said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣 These will go great with those lawn shoes you've been eyeballin'. 👀


Feeling frisky while mowing wear some Lawn lingerie or lawngerie.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Feeling frisky while mowing wear some Lawn lingerie or lawngerie.


I hadn't even thought of it like that, but you're right. Ha ha These "pants" would make lawn care videos more entertaining.


----------

